# Invitation to a questionnaire dedicated to English expats



## Ivet

Dear All, 

I would greatly appreciate if you could find a spare moment to complete my questionnaire. I am currently working on my final year project and your help would be invaluable! You can send me your responses via email (provided below) or respond in a post. For more information, please see below. Thank you for taking the time to read my message! 

You are being invited to complete a questionnaire for a research project concerned with purchasing property in France. The study is conducted by Iweta Sokolska from the Languages Department at University of Westminster as a part of the undergraduate degree course. 
The purpose of this reserach is to identify difficulties awaiting future buyers of French property. The study will focus on the cultural and social aspects of the experience. Data obtained from the survey will be used to propose relevant solutions to improve the available services and ultimately attract more British citizens to purchase property in France. 
The questionnaire will take approximately 10 minutes to complete. The information you provide will be treated as confidential and your participation will remain anonymous. All data will be stored securely and used for reserach purposes only. There is neither risk nor costinvolved if you decide to participate in the study. You have the right to withdraw from the study at any time. 
Should you require any further information about the study, feel free to contact my research supervisor Saskia Huc-Hepher at [email protected] or myself directly at [email protected]. 

Please answer the following questions: 


1. Why did you decide to buy a property in France? 
2. What are the advantages of living in France according to you? 

3. During the purchasing of your property in France, did you use an English or a French estate agency? Why? 

4. Which aspect of the purchase process did you find most difficult? 

5. How would you describe your overall experience of buying property in France? 

6. What would you like to see improved? 

7. Regarding the cultural experience (different language, mentality), what did you find the most difficult to adjust to? 

8. Did you overcome those difficulties? If so, how? 


I would like to express my gratitude for your taking the time to complete this questionnaire. 
Thank you for your contribution. 

Kind regards, 
Iweta Sokolska


----------

